# Stasi Bunker - (East) Germany



## lilli (Feb 1, 2012)

The Ministry for State Security (German: Ministerium für Staatssicherheit (MfS), commonly known as the Stasi, was the official state security service of East Germany. The MfS was headquartered in East Berlin, with an extensive complexes in Berlin-Lichtenberg and several smaller facilities throughout the city.

This bunker was part of a training facility.

Visited with KingRat

These towers were prone to toppling over due to their top heavy design ... normally the ladder are cut out; we were quite lucky 







Exploromobile!






























In here were the controls for the electric fence!





Control Panel


----------



## KingRat (Feb 1, 2012)

We wore wellies !!


----------



## krela (Feb 2, 2012)

318 or 320? 

Very nice indeed.


----------



## the|td4 (Feb 2, 2012)

Very cool, wish there was stuff like that around here!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice work Lilli. Not sure I will get to this one but I will definately see a few of the sights while I am here


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice one Lilli!


----------

